# My last thought about this situation



## squatting dog (Apr 27, 2020)

If you can't grasp this, then all hope is lost.   

It is time to reassert our Constitutional rights before they are forever lost.
While we may now find ourselves in a flood of decreasing freedom as more authoritarian power lords over us, just remember that no one drowns simply by falling into the water. They die by staying underwater.

As this Chinese flu lock down goes into its third month, we are beginning to come to the realization that it is not as severe a problem as first envisioned. In fact, the reasons for the initial stay-at-home orders have passed.  Originally the disruption of our freedoms was to slow the pandemic so hospitals were not overrun, like in Italy. We are beyond that point now. In fact, any stay-at-home orders are in direct contravention to the rights guaranteed 
us in the Constitution. 

"CONGRESS SHALL MAKE NO LAW RESPECTING AN ESTABLISHMENT OF RELIGION, OR PROHIBITING THE FREE EXERCISE THEREOF; OR ABRIDGING THE FREEDOM OF SPEECH, OR THE RIGHT OF THE PEOPLE TO ASSEMBLE PEACEABLY, AND TO PETITION THE GOVERNMENT FOR A REDRESS OF GRIEVANCES"

Those first words in our Bill of Rights, are rights that are endowed to us by our creator.
So, why are churches and synagogues doors shut yet Mosques are free to operate?
Another shining example, Michigan... why are liquor and marijuana stores remaining open, yet, gardening stores are unable to sell any products? Why is the ability to buy seeds and grow our own food prohibited?
How does a marijuana distributor protect us from the China flu, while the sale of squash seeds does not?


----------



## kburra (Apr 27, 2020)

"Not as severe as first envisioned"    USA 986,000 Confirmed Cases & *55,417 Deaths  Not severe???*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2020)

I grasp your train of thought, but disagree with it.   



squatting dog said:


> If you can't grasp this, then all hope is lost.
> 
> It is time to reassert our Constitutional rights before they are forever lost.
> While we may now find ourselves in a flood of decreasing freedom as more authoritarian power lords over us, just remember that no one drowns simply by falling into the water. They die by staying underwater.
> ...


----------



## rgp (Apr 27, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> If you can't grasp this, then all hope is lost.
> 
> It is time to reassert our Constitutional rights before they are forever lost.
> While we may now find ourselves in a flood of decreasing freedom as more authoritarian power lords over us, just remember that no one drowns simply by falling into the water. They die by staying underwater.
> ...




  Mosques are/were permitted to be open ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

kburra said:


> "Not as severe as first envisioned"    USA 986,000 Confirmed Cases & *55,417 Deaths  Not severe???*


Right....Just think of what the spread would have been without a shelter in place!!!


----------



## old medic (Apr 27, 2020)

I have always tried to see the perspective from both sides of the fence.  You cant blindly be against something just because....
The current Covid situation is something to be concerned about, for sure... 
Its so evident that FEAR is being used on both sides of the fence and causing a greater split in among the people of our great nation... 
We together will get through this... PLEASE... accept the fact that people will die... Hell we all will... 
Its your choice to die fighting for a life, or hiding and waiting for someone to bring it to find you..
Approach life with caution and common sense..... And do the best to enjoy this time you have.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I grasp your train of thought, but disagree with it.


That's alright to agree to disagree. I have no problem with that unless it descends into name calling. 
Not you by the way.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

Squatting Dog, what Constitutional rights are you being deprived of?


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 27, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Squatting Dog, what Constitutional rights are you being deprived of?



Because I happen to be in a free state where common sense applies, I've been fortunate. However, I guess you're ok with others not having the right to peacefully assemble or go to a church of their choice, (including sitting in your own car listening to a sermon on the radio).


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2020)

rgp said:


> Mosques are/were permitted to be open ?


Not here.


----------



## chic (Apr 27, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Because I happen to be in a free state where common sense applies, I've been fortunate. However, I guess you're ok with others not having the right to peacefully assemble or go to a church of their choice, (including sitting in your own car listening to a sermon on the radio).



What state are you in? Mosques are closed here as well as churches and temples. What's to prevent anyone from sitting in their car and listening to a service on the radio? Whatever that law is, it hasn't reached my state and I hope it never does. I still need my car almost daily.

Peace - Chic.


----------



## rgp (Apr 27, 2020)

My area has been "back-open" for a week or more from what i see....I counted four restaurants with cars in their parking lot the other day, and the chiropractors parking lot had several in it as well.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 27, 2020)

rgp said:


> Mosques are/were permitted to be open ?


Yes, including area's where gatherings have been banned.
https://entertainment--news.com/202...ver-america-are-hit-with-mandatory-shutdowns/


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 27, 2020)

Google has just told me that there are 7.8 Billion people on this planet.  People die everyday.  Some die from old age, others die from lack of food.  Then there are gun violence, traffic accidents, suicide, etc. etc.  This is not the 1st pandamic disease & it certainly wouldn't be the last.  

However, because of the Internet & because the young generation has never faced a war, it has become a media circus on the internet.  According to a local radio news this morning, family violence is up 400% in some areas.  It made no sense to hoard all that toilet paper.  Most wouldn't agree with me, but to shut the planet down was an excessive extreme.  If we don't get back on track & get back to work, most countries will go bankrupt.  

Maybe Donald Trump has the right idea when it comes to getting American back working.  After all, he knows money.  It's amazing how the world wide web is used to scare the Bjesus out of the ordinary person, forcing them out of work & telling them that sitting at home & watching 12 hours of Netflax each day is good for you; after all, "WE'RE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER".  Now, I personally think that ole' cowboy philosopher from Oklahoma, Will Rogers, had it pretty right when he said, "If Stupidity got us into this mess, why can't it get us out?"


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 27, 2020)

Truncated version of something a friend posted on fb:

When the State prevents you from buying cucumber seeds because it’s dangerous, but allows personal lottery ticket sales, *it’s not about your health.*​​When the State tells you it’s dangerous to go golf alone, fish alone or be in a motor boat alone, but the Governor can get his stage make-up done, and hair done for 5 TV appearances a week, *it’s not about your health.*​​When the state puts you IN a jail cell for walking in a park with your child because it’s too dangerous but lets criminals OUT of jail cells for their health- *It’s not about your health!*​​When the state tells you it’s too dangerous to get treated by a doctor for chiropractic or physical therapy treatments yet deems a liquor store essential- *It’s not about your health!*​​When the State lets you go to the grocery store or hardware store but is demanding mail-in voting, *ITS NOT ABOUT YOUR HEALTH.*​


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 27, 2020)

I believe your post is correct AnnieA... This craziness has nothing to do with your health. This is not about left vs right, it's about right vs wrong. I'd prefer to hear from Maryland's people as this happened in Maryland. Are you content with this kind of response?
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ant-owner-violating-marylands-lockdown-order/


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 27, 2020)

I am fine with a "recommendation" to self-isolate.   I have not left my house/yard in nearly 2 months.   I am NOT OK with a police state.   I will never willingly let go of any of my Constitutional rights, and I hope other people feel the same.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Truncated version of something a friend posted on fb:
> 
> When the State prevents you from buying cucumber seeds because it’s dangerous, but allows personal lottery ticket sales, *it’s not about your health.*​​When the State tells you it’s dangerous to go golf alone, fish alone or be in a motor boat alone, but the Governor can get his stage make-up done, and hair done for 5 TV appearances a week, *it’s not about your health.*​​When the state puts you IN a jail cell for walking in a park with your child because it’s too dangerous but lets criminals OUT of jail cells for their health- *It’s not about your health!*​​When the state tells you it’s too dangerous to get treated by a doctor for chiropractic or physical therapy treatments yet deems a liquor store essential- *It’s not about your health!*​​When the State lets you go to the grocery store or hardware store but is demanding mail-in voting, *ITS NOT ABOUT YOUR HEALTH.*​


Some questions:

What state has prevented residents from purchasing cucumber seeds? 
What governor is having his hair and makeup (professionally) done 5 days a week? 
What state jailed someone for taking a walk in a park? 
Chiropractic & massage therapy cannot be managed without considerable personal contact, unlike the purchase of groceries (including liquor). 
What state is (newly) demanding mail in voting?

Just wondering,.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

Squatting Dog, since you want to hear from the people of Maryland, here's a response from one Maryland person. I looked up this over-the-top item, since, other than what you posted, I heard and saw nothing about this.  (And even if it's true, what's wrong with the police shutting down a restaurant that is violating the law?)  The masthead on your "news article" says it's published by a group called Gateway Pundit, which says, "We report the truth, and leave the Russia-collusion fairy tale to the conspiracy media."  Sounds an awful lot like a quote from, er, ...

Anyway, I googled this group, and here's what Wikipedia has to say about them:

_*The Gateway Pundit*_ is an American far-right[3][4] news and opinion website. It was founded prior to the 2004 United States presidential election,[5] according to its founder, Jim Hoft, to "speak the truth" and to "expose the wickedness of the left."[6] In 2016, it provided favorable coverage of Donald Trump's presidential campaign and, after Trump's election, was granted press credentials by the White House.[7] The website is known for publishing falsehoods and spreading hoaxes.[8]


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Some questions:
> 
> What state has prevented residents from purchasing cucumber seeds?
> What governor is having his hair and makeup (professionally) done 5 days a week?
> ...



Michigan governor banned sales of gardening supplies but didn't prohibit lottery ticket sales.
Any governor you see doing a TV press conference.
Several I've read about including parents with children present.
Not sure about chiropractic.
Have seen/heard discussion here and there re mail in voting.

Out of the 50 states there's been some stupid stuff.  Michigan has been the most ridiculous in banning the sale of gardening supplies and initially not allowing lawn mowing services  ...think they've straightened some of that out.

Edit:  Found a Forbes article from today that Michigan governor clarified gardening issues this past Friday. 

*https://www.forbes.com/sites/nicksi...rden-centers-greenhouses-reopen/#417ccd9458f3*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 27, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I am fine with a "recommendation" to self-isolate.   I have not left my house/yard in nearly 2 months.   I am NOT OK with a police state.   I will never willingly let go of any of my Constitutional rights, and I hope other people feel the same.


I strongly agree.

IMO if we were heading into a police state or if the government was intentionally trying to take away my rights we would not see so many people working so feverishly on a timeline to safely reopen/reimagine the country and get people back to work.

So far I'm more than ok with what has been asked of me.

IMO the current situation is not much different than the governor declaring a state of emergency that closes the roads and prohibits travel when we have a winter storm or when he closes the beaches due to toxic algae, etc...

IMO much of the current talk of rights is more about anarchy than democracy.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 27, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Squatting Dog, since you want to hear from the people of Maryland, here's a response from one Maryland person. I looked up this over-the-top item, since, other than what you posted, I heard and saw nothing about this.  (And even if it's true, what's wrong with the police shutting down a restaurant that is violating the law?)  The masthead on your "news article" says it's published by a group called Gateway Pundit, which says, "We report the truth, and leave the Russia-collusion fairy tale to the conspiracy media."  Sounds an awful lot like a quote from, er, ...
> 
> Anyway, I googled this group, and here's what Wikipedia has to say about them:
> 
> _*The Gateway Pundit*_ is an American far-right[3][4] news and opinion website. It was founded prior to the 2004 United States presidential election,[5] according to its founder, Jim Hoft, to "speak the truth" and to "expose the wickedness of the left."[6] In 2016, it provided favorable coverage of Donald Trump's presidential campaign and, after Trump's election, was granted press credentials by the White House.[7] The website is known for publishing falsehoods and spreading hoaxes.[8]



So, that automatically designates this site to the trash bin, regardless of whether or not it's true right? And please, Wikipedia?? that's your go to source? Well, here's a shining example of Wikipedia at it's finest. 

*Black pride* is a movement in response to dominant white cultures and ideologies that encourages black people to celebrate black culture and embrace their African heritage.[1] In the United States, it was a direct response to white racism especially during the Civil Rights Movement.[2] Related movements include black power,[2] black nationalism,[2] Black Panthers and Afrocentrism. 

*Gay pride* or *LGBT pride* is the promotion of the self-affirmation, dignity, equality, and increased visibility of lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender (LGBT) people as a social group. Pride, as opposed to shame and social stigma, is the predominant outlook that bolsters most LGBT rights movements. Pride has lent its name to LGBT-themed organizations, institutes, foundations, book titles, periodicals, a cable TV station, and the Pride Library. 

*Asian Pride* is a broad term that can cover several topics. Within the international relations context, Asian pride can be seen within Asian politics as advancement of Pan-Asianismthrough heavy criticism of the West.[2][3] 

_*White pride*_, or _*white power*_, is an expression primarily used by white separatist, white nationalist, neo-Nazi and white supremacistorganizations in order to signal racist or racialist viewpoints.[2][3] It is also a slogan used by the prominent post-Ku Klux Klan group Stormfront and a term used to make racist/racialist viewpoints more palatable to the general public who may associate historical abuses with the terms _white nationalist_, _neo-Nazi_, and _white supremacist_.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 27, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I strongly agree.
> 
> IMO if we were heading into a police state or if the government was intentionally trying to take away my rights we would not see so many people working so feverishly on a timeline to safely reopen/reimagine the country and get people back to work.
> 
> ...



Agree for the most part.  However, the people of Michigan have had a pretty legitimate beef with their looney tunes leader.  The gardening thing is creepy in a time that people are worried about food.   Especially to prohibit purchase of supplies at this time of year.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Michigan governor banned sales of gardening supplies but didn't prohibit lottery ticket sales.
> Any governor you see doing a TV press conference.
> Several I've read about including parents with children present.
> Not sure about chiropractic.
> ...


Michigan governor did not ban the sale of seeds.    https://www.politifact.com/factchec...order-doesnt-ban-gardening-or-sale-seeds-and/

Simply because people look good on camera doesn't mean a professional did their hair and makeup.

I haven't heard of anyone being placed in a jail cell for being in a park with their child, nor can I find anything on the internet describing that.

Ohio has been discussing mail in voting for their primary, but there's been no movement anywhere that I can see about requiring mail in voting.  At least 5 states have already gone to exclusively postal voting.  The vast majority of others offer it as an option, and have for quite some time.

My point isn't to call anyone out on this, but rather to illustrate how often Facebook posts have very little supporting evidence.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 27, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Agree for the most part.  However, the people of Michigan have had a pretty legitimate beef with their looney tunes leader.  The gardening thing is creepy in a time that people are worried about food.   Especially to prohibit purchase of supplies at this time of year.


I'm not familiar with Michigan but in New York where I live, the governor's order considers horticultural businesses that deal in decorative or ornamental plants as nonessential and businesses that deal in agricultural products including plants and seeds for fruits and vegetables as essential businesses.

The order has gotten a little tricky and has been amended on the fly to include lawn care vs landscaping and a few other things that impact businesses that offer a combination of services.

We'll get there.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 27, 2020)

kburra said:


> "Not as severe as first envisioned"    USA 986,000 Confirmed Cases & *55,417 Deaths  Not severe???*



As of 2018... pre corona panic... USA population, 328 + million. Deaths from our top ten killers, 2.8 million.   so, when put in perspective, not severe.
by the way, top 10 killers 
1- heart disease
2-cancer
3-chronic lower respiratory disease
4-stroke
5-accidents
6-Alzheimer's disease
7-diabetes
8-kidney disease
9-Influenza/Pneumonia
10- suicide


----------



## old medic (Apr 27, 2020)

Corona Virus is actually saving lives..... currently statistics are showing a decrease in 1-8....
Its just how you look at them...


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Michigan governor did not ban the sale of seeds.    https://www.politifact.com/factchec...order-doesnt-ban-gardening-or-sale-seeds-and/



The first google hit isn't always the best.

Again, from Forbes but this article is from last week. 

Michigan Bans May Stores From Selling Seeds, Home Gardening Supplies, Calls Them "Not Necessary"

Excerpts:

Last week, Michigan Governor Gretchen Whitmer ordered all stores larger than 50,000-square feet to cordon off their garden centers and plant nurseries, blocking customers from shopping in those sections through April 30 

In fact, the day before Gov. Whitmer announced her order, Minnesota Gov. Tim Walz affirmed that garden centers and plant nurseries are "critical sectors," a decision that reversed his earlier order to shut them down. Now those businesses can reopen, so long as they abide by the Minnesota Department of Agriculture's guidance for social distancing.

 Make no mistake: Michigan's ban on selling plants imposed steep costs, with many workers and small business owners fearing for their livelihoods. According to the Michigan Farm Bureau, the state’s gardening industry employs over 9,000 workers, and generates up to $700 million in sales each year. 

 Moreover, the retail plant industry is highly seasonal. Between mid-March and Memorial Day, greenhouses and garden centers typically earn 60 to 80% of their total sales. As the owner of one greenhouse in Michigan told _Crain’s Detroit Business_, “We do all of our business in about eight weekends. Our whole year is 16 days. So when the governor shuts us off, she pretty much destroys my business.”


----------



## rgp (Apr 27, 2020)

old medic said:


> Corona Virus is actually saving lives..... currently statistics are showing a decrease in 1-8....
> Its just how you look at them...




  Not sure how that can be ??

 Heart disease, cancer, How does/would the virus have a positive effect on those ? Accidents ?....yeah, OK...people are staying home,so.

Not arguing, just thinking out loud....when some questions popped into my mind.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2020)

Stores larger than 50,000 square feet,  i.e., Walmart,  Costco,  etc.  Not all stores that sell seeds.  My understanding was that she was trying to keep people from browsing for hours in giant stores.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Stores larger than 50,000 square feet,  i.e., Walmart,  Costco,  etc.  Not all stores that sell seeds.  My understanding was that she was trying to keep people from browsing for hours in giant stores.



If you'll read the first Forbes article, it was also dedicated nurseries and garden centers that didn't sell essential supplies such as food or medicine. So with those suppliers closed and big box garden centers closed,  she pretty much shut gardening down until today's reopenings.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 27, 2020)

So many sides, views with so many different people. People talking about changes in their lives, what they are willing to give up to make a difference.   And from all over the world, fantastic.
   I won't get into the coronavirus, man brought this on himself.
  Has anyone noticed how nature is jumping right back in?
       Less smog, breathing good sort of clean air. Waters clearing in a few months, being able to see into the water. Skies clearing, no screaming planes poluting the air we breath. Being able to breath air instead of smog, polution and god knows what else.  Slowing to an incredible level the fuels we pump into the air. The garbage we are killing the oceans with.
     One really foul thing I keep hearing which is " We will get back to where we were" which is reallly stupid.
      I don't think we are as smart as some say we are or could be. We are working to get back into slowly killing our home and ourselves.
     I have had my say, I am done with this.
        I intend to do my best towards what I think we should be doing.


----------



## win231 (Apr 27, 2020)

Well, liquor & marijuana stores are open because people are less likely to complain when they're high.

"I gotta stay home?  Like.....Far out, man."


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 28, 2020)

I think therefore I am but I try not to complain. Actually when you are high you notice things more and you realize complaining isn't going to get you anywhere, so just enjoy the high. Hee hee


----------



## old medic (Apr 28, 2020)

rgp said:


> Heart disease, cancer, How does/would the virus have a positive effect on those


Its a tongue in check jab at the way people can look at the numbers...
If you test positive, Or even in a case I personally know of even negative....TWICE....
YOU DIED FROM COVID.... Not the Cancer, Heart attack, other disorder... or even a few cases.... ACCIDENT....
NYC went back and added 7000+ deaths just because....


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 28, 2020)

old medic said:


> Its a tongue in check jab at the way people can look at the numbers...
> If you test positive, Or even in a case I personally know of even negative....TWICE....
> YOU DIED FROM COVID.... Not the Cancer, Heart attack, other disorder... or even a few cases.... ACCIDENT....
> NYC went back and added 7000+ deaths just because....



You need my old standby.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

> So, why are churches and synagogues doors shut yet Mosques are free to operate?



Squatting dog, you are making a lot of ridiculous, unproven assertions in this discussion. This was yet another lie offered to the credulous "believers." You are too quick to believe every statement issued by the White House.

https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-...-close-amidst-covid-19-outbreak-idUSKCN2232DE


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 28, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Squatting dog, you are making a lot of ridiculous, unproven assertions in this discussion. This was yet another lie offered to the credulous "believers." You are too quick to believe every statement issued by the White House.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-...-close-amidst-covid-19-outbreak-idUSKCN2232DE


Never said ALL mosques were open. My story was about a mosque in NYC.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

Oh, just as you first claim (or strongly suggest) that you are being deprived of your Constitutional rights, and then when asked about it, you back off with some nonsense about living in a state where you are not deprived of _your _rights, but other people have. Pretty slippery.  

Maybe, instead of relying on innuendo, sneering, and false claims (er, who does that sound like?)  you should stick to the facts?

Also, since this thread started out with your claim that this was your "last thought" about this situation, I have to wonder if you know the meaning of the word "last!"


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

OK, here's MY last thought on this:  I feel sorry for the people (and their families) who are continuing to contract this killer of a disease due to the stubborn, politically motivated behavior of those who refuse to see what is clearly in front of them.


----------



## chic (Apr 28, 2020)

We did have churches open in my community. There were NO services but people could go to the church, go inside and pray by themselves. In other words the buildings were open. I'm not sure anymore. We are under the most serious lockdown now. I'm going to leave the state if I can for a while. Businesses are closing everywhere, stores are depleted of food, mayors of towns are forcing people to wear masks but you never know which or when until you get there. 

It's impossible to live anymore. It's best to just go if you can.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 28, 2020)

One big issue with any discussion of COVID19 is that all of the data is at best suspect.  How many folks have had it?  We don't know.  How many that have it have been hospitalized?  We don't know.  How many have died from it?  We don't know.  How does the US response measure up to other advanced nations (Sweden for example)?  We don't know, since their numbers are as iffy as ours.

It seems to me the appropriate response is to let folks gather as they please, do business as they please, but make folks aware of the risks as best we can, and let the people decide.  People will adjust their behavior based on what is happening.  Since my SO and I are both at risk, we would largely stay home.  My healthy 20 something grandsons, maybe not so much.  I just don't think Gov. Dewine (Ohio) should get to decide what is and what isn't "essential".  Let me decide for me, and you can decide for you.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 28, 2020)

My last thought is people are relatively OK with the seriousness of the Corona virus, but being made to feel too scared or it's too much trouble for others if you go out will eventually make people melt down.

I went off on wearing masks and one way aisles. That was my breaking point. Others it's something different. We all have that thing that puts us over the edge and there is nothing wrong with being upset about it.

 No one wants us angry because of fear of losing control, but they can go suck an egg. I'll be angry until I'm worn out or don't have to be, whichever comes first.


----------



## gennie (Apr 28, 2020)

I believe the whole situation would it have had been more emphasis on common sense and less on politics.


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> One big issue with any discussion of COVID19 is that all of the data is at best suspect.  How many folks have had it?  We don't know.  How many that have it have been hospitalized?  We don't know.  How many have died from it?  We don't know.  How does the US response measure up to other advanced nations (Sweden for example)?  We don't know, since their numbers are as iffy as ours.
> 
> It seems to me the appropriate response is to let folks gather as they please, do business as they please, but make folks aware of the risks as best we can, and let the people decide.  People will adjust their behavior based on what is happening.  Since my SO and I are both at risk, we would largely stay home.  My healthy 20 something grandsons, maybe not so much.  I just don't think Gov. Dewine (Ohio) should get to decide what is and what isn't "essential".  Let me decide for me, and you can decide for you.




 A friend works at H/Depot, I asked why they were permitted to be open?....He said they were deemed "essential".......Why?...what is essential about remodeling the kitchen if we are all standing a large chance of dying by disease?.........Much akin to rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic is it not?


----------



## win231 (Apr 28, 2020)

rgp said:


> A friend works at H/Depot, I asked why they were permitted to be open?....He said they were deemed "essential".......Why?...what is essential about remodeling the kitchen if we are all standing a large chance of dying by disease?.........Much akin to rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic is it not?


Home Depot sells candy, water & soda.  Some have a popcorn machine.  So...technically, they sell food & drinks.


----------



## win231 (Apr 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> Home Depot sells candy, water & soda.  Some have a popcorn machine.  So...technically, they sell food & drinks.  Every store that wants to stay open should put a candy display in it.  Hey....don't bars have bowls of popcorn & peanuts on the counters?


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> Home Depot sells candy, water & soda.  Some have a popcorn machine.  So...technically, they sell food & drinks.



Well, maybe that's it     

I just hear the officials/powers that be....speaking out of both side of their mouths. Typical of most everything, including the law. A regular guy trying to just make it/get along is hampered / limited by this or that. But the movers & shakers ?.......whole different set of X's & O's.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> Home Depot sells candy, water & soda.  Some have a popcorn machine.  So...technically, they sell food & drinks.



Our local, small town, Ace Hardware is open (in Ohio).  I think home repair items are considered essential.  As they should be.


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Our local, small town, Ace Hardware is open (in Ohio).  I think home repair items are considered essential.  As they should be.




 Well.......not arguing, I just see it differently I guess........Hard to think, that essential repairs are needed everyday . 

Most people coming into the store, [as per my friend] are not shopping for "essential" needs. Matter of fact, he says most folks that he talks to [plumbing dept] say they just needed to get out of the house/apt.

Now do not get me wrong....I think that's fine but......why is the local bar/tavern closed? or the local pizza......carryout only? The local park for cryin' out loud....it's outdoors.....

So we are just reduced to "pretending" to need a "P" trap just to maintain out sanity?


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 28, 2020)

Actually, Home Depot sells appliances, plumbing supplies, etc.   So if your refrigerator goes out, is that not an "essential" item?   If your water heater dies, is hot water "essential"?   If your pipes burst, should you not be able to repair a leak and have fresh water??   Good grief.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Actually, Home Depot sells appliances, plumbing supplies, etc.   So if your refrigerator goes out, is that not an "essential" item?   If your water heater dies, is hot water "essential"?   If your pipes burst, should you not be able to repair a leak and have fresh water??   Good grief.


My thoughts exactly. We are in the middle of a kitchen renovation but anything that breaks down in your house needs repairing , tools and parts ARE ‘essential’ for fixing it.


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Actually, Home Depot sells appliances, plumbing supplies, etc.   So if your refrigerator goes out, is that not an "essential" item?   If your water heater dies, is hot water "essential"?   If your pipes burst, should you not be able to repair a leak and have fresh water??   Good grief.




Well, yes I suppose but ,as per my friend, those purchases are rare at this time.....actually most days. He says most appliances, water heaters, etc, are purchased by contractors.  If the store was closed? And something "essential" needed...I'm sure arrangement s could be made?


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 28, 2020)

rgp said:


> Well, yes I suppose but ,as per my friend, those purchases are rare at this time.....actually most days. He says most appliances, water heaters, etc, are purchased by contractors.  If the store was closed? And something "essential" needed...I'm sure arrangement s could be made?


Well I suppose the government should have called "your friend" before making those pesky essentials decisions.


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Well I suppose the government should have called "your friend" before making those pesky essentials decisions.




 Oh for shits sake, can't we have a conversation / debate without snide remarks? I only relayed what he disclosed happens on a day-to-day basis.

 The man is in the store six-eight hours p/day...in the plumbing dept....I'm sure he knows what he sees.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 28, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Squatting dog, you are making a lot of ridiculous, unproven assertions in this discussion. This was yet another lie offered to the credulous "believers." You are too quick to believe every statement issued by the White House.


And you are too quick to make everything political, when it is not allowed on this forum.  Your thinly-veiled insults are not necessary to this conversation.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 28, 2020)

A lot of people stuck at home need diversion, and doing home projects and possibly repairs that have been put off gives them something to do. IMO its essential.


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> A lot of people stuck at home need diversion, and doing home projects and possibly repairs that have been put off gives them something to do. IMO its essential.




 And IMO, the corner bar or a local is essential.....gives others something to do.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 28, 2020)

rgp said:


> Oh for shits sake, can't we have a conversation / debate without snide remarks? I only relayed what he disclosed happens on a day-to-day basis.
> 
> The man is in the store six-eight hours p/day...in the plumbing dept....I'm sure he knows what he sees.





rgp said:


> And IMO, the corner bar or a local is essential.....gives others something to do.



A conversation/debate...?     You just want to argue, "for shit's sake." (Nice language, BTW.)


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 28, 2020)

cccccccc


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

deleted.


----------



## Karmen1996 (Apr 28, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I believe your post is correct AnnieA... This craziness has nothing to do with your health. This is not about left vs right, it's about right vs wrong. I'd prefer to hear from Maryland's people as this happened in Maryland. Are you content with this kind of response?
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ant-owner-violating-marylands-lockdown-order/


----------



## Karmen1996 (Apr 28, 2020)

I live in Maryland and so far I've had no issue with  Governor Hogan's mandates.  But I can tell you, that people are just about done.  My townhouse sits above a major road, and when the stay-at-home order first started, this major road was devoid of any cars.  I've noticed this changing over the last week, and now there's constant traffic back on the road.  Also, the fast food drive thrus which were like ghost towns up until last week, now have long lines every day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 28, 2020)

I do understand what you've said SD and have thought about the same thing but it's done for our own Good.  I think the govt Had To do what they did and are doing because of those who don't follow Suggestions easily and I think they are the same ones protesting. 

We do have a Health Crisis on our hands, though, and really need to follow what's being instructed by our state governors so we don't have half the population die.  The way this virus easily spreads along with how lethal it can be and the problems with our healthcare systems not being fully equipped for this pandemic emergency make it a crucial thing to follow the state's instructions. 

By doing what is being instructed by our states' governing people and medical boards *we are saving lives and that could be including our own. *

What is bothering me is seeing so many on my street and at where I live not wearing masks.  They could have the virus and not know it and exposing others to it, too.  I would like to yell at them "Put a mask on!"


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 29, 2020)

Re: Home Depot.  About 3 weeks into this lockdown, our toilet tank cracked, rendering the toilet unusable. It proved impossible to buy just the tank because Home Depot does not stock them. We were also unable to order one to be picked up at the store, no doubt because of the lockdown. So we bought a whole new toilet. That is why Home Depot is essential. Yes, we have another bathroom, but not everyone does.


----------



## rgp (Apr 29, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> A conversation/debate...?     You just want to argue, "for shit's sake." (Nice language, BTW.)



 OH, here we go again.....anytime I fail to agree with some on here, and apparently now you....I get accused of "just like to argue"....


----------



## rgp (Apr 29, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Re: Home Depot.  About 3 weeks into this lockdown, our toilet tank cracked, rendering the toilet unusable. It proved impossible to buy just the tank because Home Depot does not stock them. We were also unable to order one to be picked up at the store, no doubt because of the lockdown. So we bought a whole new toilet. That is why Home Depot is essential. Yes, we have another bathroom, but not everyone does.




 That's not essential....that's convenience....you could have turned that toilet off and waited till the store reopened.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 29, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Re: Home Depot.  About 3 weeks into this lockdown, our toilet tank cracked, rendering the toilet unusable. It proved impossible to buy just the tank because Home Depot does not stock them. We were also unable to order one to be picked up at the store, no doubt because of the lockdown. So we bought a whole new toilet. That is why Home Depot is essential. Yes, we have another bathroom, but not everyone does.


I would have done the same as you..


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> That's not essential....that's convenience....you could have turned that toilet off and waited till the store reopened.


Our Gov. Dewine disagrees with you, as do I.


----------



## rgp (Apr 29, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Our Gov. Dewine disagrees with you, as do I.




 LOL...I'm aware of that....but that doesn't change my position.


----------



## johndoe (Apr 29, 2020)

The overabundance of caution would be operative word for some restrictions, but since we are a free society we can object and eventually vote the SOBs out. Trouble is my governor can't serve a third term so he'll be out anyway. The thing is, Walmart and groceries have been operating almost normally with modifications, so why can't other business with the same modifications?


----------



## rgp (Apr 29, 2020)

johndoe said:


> The overabundance of caution would be operative word for some restrictions, but since we are a free society we can object and eventually vote the SOBs out. Trouble is my governor can't serve a third term so he'll be out anyway. The thing is, Walmart and groceries have been operating almost normally with modifications, so why can't other business with the same modifications?




 Again, my point, understood this morning.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't understand this argument about Home Depot, etc.  Our hardware stores are open, and the paper had an article about how business is booming at Home Depot, as people are stuck at home and can finally do all those projects they've been putting off.

Are the hardware stores closed in other states?


----------



## rgp (Apr 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I don't understand this argument about Home Depot, etc.  Our hardware stores are open, and the paper had an article about how business is booming at Home Depot, as people are stuck at home and can finally do all those projects they've been putting off.
> 
> Are the hardware stores closed in other states?




 Well, I'll try to clarify...My comments were not _*against*_ H/Depot being open. And that IMO they are no more essential than many other businesses . My Point was that more places in general should be open.....for people to work [first &  foremost] .


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> OH, here we go again.....anytime I fail to agree with some on here, and apparently now you....I get accused of "just like to argue"....


----------

